# FM3 renewal fees?



## canadian redwing (Nov 25, 2008)

What are the renewal fees on an FM3?, and also if I go as my husband's dependant, do we need an apostillized Marriage Certificate again?

Thanks,
Patti


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It's about 1300 pesos .. a little less than the original. I believe those "important" papers are only needed on the first and fifth year. Your fifth year is essentially starting over


----------

